# i want a nice wax thats a 'keeper'



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Having recently sold some products that i rarely used im looking for a 'nice' wax that id like to be a 'keeper'. The plan was vics red (concours). But ive now got £100 to spend so am looking at others, raceglaze 55- bouncers 22- bouncers satsuma rock- and possibly swissvax BOS. id like a nice simple wax to apply with good durability and looks on orange paint. Dont necessarily have to spend all my monies, and having never had a nice wax im hoping u guys can help me avoid a costly mistake by yet again buying a product and selling it on.
What say you all?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice would be a good choice


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I was in the same situation a couple of years ago, wanted one good wax to use above the cheaper options I went for Galsur and havnt looked back since.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd recommend Autobrite Distinction, superb wax.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Bouncers Vanilla Ice would be a good choice


Cheers kev, what makes it a better choice than the others?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Bouncers waxes are good as is Autofinesses waxes. DoDo Supernatural Hybrid is very good to. The one wax I was going to say to not to get to excited about is Zymol Glasur. I listened to the hype, bought it and was disappointed by it. I think it was good in its day but there is better out there now.



WashMitt said:


> I was in the same situation a couple of years ago, wanted one good wax to use above the cheaper options I went for Galsur and havnt looked back since.


Sorry mate :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

WashMitt said:


> I was in the same situation a couple of years ago, wanted one good wax to use above the cheaper options I went for Galsur and havnt looked back since.


Whats the durability like? Heard its a nice look.
Hard making the right choice isnt it, ive bought so many products with good feedback only to find they wernt for me , cant be arsed with that again


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Cheers kev, what makes it a better choice than the others?


did'nt say it was better than the others 
but i've not used any of them so can't say either way lol


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

CliveP said:


> I'd recommend Autobrite Distinction, superb wax.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Cheers, what makes it so good?
I suppose as its not mentioned as a top end wax i hadnt considered it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

id_doug said:


> Bouncers waxes are good as is Autofinesses waxes. DoDo Supernatural Hybrid is very good to. The one wax I was going to say to not to get to excited about is Zymol Glasur. I listened to the hype, bought it and was disappointed by it. I think it was good in its day but there is better out there now.
> 
> Sorry mate :thumb:


Lol thanks for your honesty, from reading it seems similar to peanut butter, love it/ hate it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Loads of good waxes out there.personally i'd get Vic's if you've never tried it before or AGHD


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> did'nt say it was better than the others
> but i've not used any of them so can't say either way lol


Didnt mean it like that boss man 

What do u like so much about it and can u compare it to any other waxes?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Whats the durability like? Heard its a nice look.
> Hard making the right choice isnt it, ive bought so many products with good feedback only to find they wernt for me , cant be arsed with that again


The durability is ok, I tend to top it over Werkstatt acrylic and it looks fantastic, I'd say you'd get 3-5 months out of it, but I find that is enough as I tend to strip the car down every 3 months or so and clay and polish so that's more than enough.

Most people are the same, that said I'm going to try CQuartz uk soon and I won't be stripping that down so regularly


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Rubbish boys :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Lol thanks for your honesty, from reading it seems similar to peanut butter, love it/ hate it


In all fairness, its not bad but just maybe not great. It's very easy to use but I think there is better looking and certainly more durable waxes out there for the money these days.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

All the waxes you mention would make perfect all year round waxes given the durability of each. I have used RG 55, very wet look, and SR. I would seriously consider the SR as it is a joy to use in every respect.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Loads of good waxes out there.personally i'd get Vic's if you've never tried it before or AGHD


Yep thats one ive wanted for ages, fairly cheap and apparently looks great, heard talk of 3 months durability but after 3 coats. Would be nice if it were more durable but cant be picky i suppose. Its my fallback purchase anyway


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

id_doug said:


> In all fairness, its not bad but just maybe not great. It's very easy to use but I think there is better looking and certainly more durable waxes out there for the money these days.


Such as?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What about some of definative wax range


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyCa said:


> All the waxes you mention would make perfect all year round waxes given the durability of each. I have used RG 55, very wet look, and SR. I would seriously consider the SR as it is a joy to use in every respect.


Thats more like it, uve used both the 55 & SR u favour the SR. That puts it up along side vics red so far. They are my top2 currently.
Quite a difference in price, SR being hybrid should last longer.
Its about the looks now really? 
Anyone have any idea how they compare visually? Or if either mute flake?
Mines mettalic pearlescent so i like seeing the sparkles and slight colour flip on edges in the sun


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Didnt mean it like that boss man
> 
> What do u like so much about it and can u compare it to any other waxes?



i've not used a massive amount of waxes tbh, more of a sealant fan..
does what i look for in a wax though - smells nice, easy to apply and remove, lasts a good few months etc. for (imo) a reasonable price


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Have both Vics Red and HD wax. Vics Reds, fantastic, not sure I would use it over a harsh winter. AG HD wax on the other hand would get you over winter and the beading is great. I always use HD wax on family/friends cars.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> What about some of definative wax range


Never really heard of them?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Meant Vics Red


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Such as?


Spirit from Autofinesse is easily as good and Desire is easily better IMO. Even the likes of Bouncers Satsuma Rock, DoDo SN Hybrid and the new Autobrite Abyss produce looks equal as good as Glasur at a fraction of the price. Admittedly Abyss is nowhere near as easy to apply as a lot of the above though.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

id still get vics red and then you can get another too, if you wanna spend 100 in one hit id get ********** durus glaze


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

I've bought and tried loads of waxes the ones that impressed me the most are vics red and bilt hamber finis they're the only 2 waxes id buy again.

BH Finis is far better than AGHD imho


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, I love Vics Red and would never get rid of it, I just think that SR is better. I appreciate that I may get shot down for saying this. The use, looks and smell of SR are great. A 100ml pot should last you years.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

AndyCa said:


> Hi, I love Vics Red and would never get rid of it, I just think that SR is better. I appreciate that I may get shot down for saying this. The use, looks and smell of SR are great. A 100ml pot should last you years.


this is where my comment comes in, for 100 you could get both of those and still have money left over for other items


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Thats more like it, uve used both the 55 & SR u favour the SR. That puts it up along side vics red so far. They are my top2 currently.
> Quite a difference in price, SR being hybrid should last longer.
> Its about the looks now really?
> Anyone have any idea how they compare visually? Or if either mute flake?
> Mines mettalic pearlescent so i like seeing the sparkles and slight colour flip on edges in the sun


i have a metalic pearl and to be honest for flake pop i prefer to use menz powerlock on it rather than a wax


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> this is where my comment comes in, for 100 you could get both of those and still have money left over for other items


Good call, £60 quid for both, 3oz of Vics and 100ml of SR. All the wax you will ever need and cash spare.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd probably recommend Swissvax Shield for a great all rounder.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

retroruss said:


> i have a metalic pearl and to be honest for flake pop i prefer to use menz powerlock on it rather than a wax


Thats actually what i use now, love it but still want a nice wax. Have had dodo. O/C, r222 concours, collinite 845, and a few liquid waxes. None to my liking th


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyCa said:


> Good call, £60 quid for both, 3oz of Vics and 100ml of SR. All the wax you will ever need and cash spare.


Very true..... But, if i get one nice wax then when/why would i need another?


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

because 100 on a wax doesnt always mean its gonna be the perfect wax for you, say your friend had a horrid old banger car that he wanted to clean and protect, would you wanna use that expensive wax on the car


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd probably recommend Swissvax Shield for a great all rounder.


So if u could only ever have 1 wax it would be shield? Can u compare it to any of the others mentioned? 
Im tempted by the satsuma rock but ive bought new products before, due to the hype and been a bit dissapointed.
Someone i have learned to trust has recommended trying a rubbish boys wax, although id never heard of it till just now


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

gav1513 said:


> because 100 on a wax doesnt always mean its gonna be the perfect wax for you


Thats where u good fellows come in to point me in the direction of a good solid wax, be it £30 or £100


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Because Vics Red would be fantastic for summer and SR for winter. If you don't like one you still have the other. Trust me, you will love them both. What if you blow your ton on one wax and decide it is not for you.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Chemical guy Celeste v2

Also check out some of the ********** wax range


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

save the pennies and go for autosmart wax best ive ever found for use finish and durability


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

ive been using ********** wax ****** glaze,very impressed with it!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't get hung up on £100 wax being better than a £30 wax, it's not necessarily. You might think it is, or your perception is that because it's £100 then it must be good...... No!

I've tried lots of different waxes and you've mentioned before in other threads that you want to use it on a red car. If that's still the case then you cannot beat Vics Concours or Dodo Orange Crush. Don't go wasting your money on more expensive waxes, just for the sake of it, there really is NO need.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

after using bouncers vanilla ice once, on one panel of my car, i am seriously tempted to buy the rest of his range


i would also so like some rubbish boys original too


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Satsuma Rock, and Sherbert Fizz from bouncers are both great waxes to use, smell amazing and spread very thinly they are very easy to buff off, Sherbert fizz is a wax on wax off, no need to let it haze, wipe it on, and 30 seconds later wipe it off, I have had Satsuma rock on my car for 5 months now, and it is dropping off a little but still beading , and thats from just one coat, I have an unreleased wax from Bouncers range on the bonnet of my other car alongside SWISSVAX BEST OF SHOW, on application there was no difference between them for looks or beading, a month on and there is still nothing really between them, The Swissvax was a lot easier to remove and the paint was very slick to the feel, but this is a very high end wax and I feel that bouncers waxes all punch well above their weight in terms of looks and durability, for a fraction of the cost of a high end wax, Yes there is something about using a wax like B.O.S and if it was affordable we would all use it as it is very good in a tactile way to use, but for Durability, and ease of use, save your money, buy 2 or 3 of the cheaper ones for your money and make your own mind up........ Bouncers are very good waxes, and are up there with some of the best.......


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For that money Glasur is a no brainer,very good wax.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Just to throw a curve ball into the mix, why not get one of the cheaper waxes and get some of the new Gtechniq C2v2 this is another great product that i use, will go over a wax as well to aid durability and the water behavour is amazing, leaves an amazingly slick surface to the touch, and sheets water so well..... Just a thought..... the gloss it leaves behind and the wet look only emphasises the look from the bouncers waxes as well

Good luck whichever way you go...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I've talked about glasur since I joined this site I have been using it for years now and it will always be my favourite wax,because of the ease of use water behaviour and durability.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You'll get tons of recommendations, all of them good.

If it was my money and I was spending that on a wax, it would be Zymol Glasur... Or Victoria Concours for a lot less, but I have a soft spot for it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

How about spending a tenner on Turtle Wax Ice Paste Wax? Then tell us why it's no better or worse than some real heavy weights. You really would be surprised...

Oh and I am serious :lol:

...I think if I had £100 to spend on a wax, or was at least looking to spend more than usual, I'd look to Mitchell & King and get some of their glitter wax. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bouncers 22 gets my vote for a very decent wax which benefit's and aids paint by giving very deep transparent mirror like reflections, with increased gloss and the whole tub smells divine, it's a seriously high performing wax that is very unique in every way, it is seriously good.
I have yet to try the new Satsuma Rock, but currently am enjoying using Bouncers 22, but the new Satsuma Rock will be worth a purchase, there's a thread on here on Black Mini bonnet and the finished article does look very impressive.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Cant go wrong with a Bouncers or Dodo Juice wax.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

In the £100 price bracket i'd be going for Z Glasur, one of ********** Waxes products, Durus imo as its a direct competitor that imo is slightly better than Glasur,or if these two don't interest you Auto Finesse's spirit is also another great choice:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours wax leaves deep wet finish . Werkstat Carnuba Jett gives great result 
on warm solid colours .


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

has anyone tried rubbishboys juiced edition?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

so far its between rubbishboys,vics red,satsuma rock and supernatural hybrid. although tnight i shall be researching these definative waxes ur all talking about


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm currently using SNH and can't fault it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

OP what would like from a wax ?, I know your price limit is £100 pounds, and the waxes you have mentioned are quarter of the price.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> OP what would like from a wax ?, I know your price limit is £100 pounds, and the waxes you have mentioned are quarter of the price.


yep i was budgeting atound £40 for vics but i know have more although that doesnt mean i have to spend it all, basicall seeing if i can get a vics red look (wet) that is more durable and wont mute flake simples.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> yep i was budgeting atound £40 for vics but i know have more although that doesnt mean i have to spend it all, basicall seeing if i can get a vics red look (wet) that is more durable and wont mute flake simples.


Vics will give a wet finish you are after, not to sure if it will mute the flakes on the paint, that's why they have a yellow collectors edition to minimize this, but Red does give a wetter finish but the durability is not strong for a wax comparing to SNH for example.

What about Autofinesse Desire or Swissvax shield for a wax, have not tried these but have seen a few details on here where this is the lsp of choice, although both are over the 100 pound bracket, but the ********** waxes are decent and can be brought from £90 pounds and these include a box.

These are the choices I will go for :-

Vics Red, Bouncers 22, Bouncers Satsuma Rock, Autofinesse Desire, Swissvax Shield, Chemical Guys V2, ********** Durus wax, these will the ones I will looking at personally.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> has anyone tried rubbishboys juiced edition?


Yep. Looks great on silver imo :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the car Silver in colour then, if so you might be better off switching to sealants.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Is the car Silver in colour then, if so you might be better off switching to sealants.


nope its orange. made a decision to try satsuma rock anyway. 
should be good for durability as is a hybrid, and ive ueed 22 with a friend, if its better then ill be pleased. making the purchase in a min. 
next decision, amigo or RMG before it.
thanks everyone


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Only used Amigo out the two, stunning under a good wax


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

well its done and paid for, i hope i like it.
cheers all


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> well its done and paid for, i hope i like it.
> cheers all


Inform me please how you get on deegan1979, interested to know reports of the new Satsuma Rock wax, especially on the wetness it brings to the paint :thumb:
I assume your paint is electric orange then, if so that's a great top colour to have :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

You have made a great choice, an orange wax for an orange car, cool.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Inform me please how you get on deegan1979, interested to know reports of the new Satsuma Rock wax, especially on the wetness it brings to the paint :thumb:
> I assume your paint is electric orange then, if so that's a great top colour to have :thumb:


will do for sure, and ive got a fancy new camera too now so expect plenty of pics too
once ive sussed out how to use it, nikkon 1 with 3 different lenses, so should get some nice shots


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyCa said:


> You have made a great choice, an orange wax for an orange car, cool.


i thought the same when i once purchased orange crush! was ok but i found colli 845 looked better, then found r222, even better. then moved on to powerlock and its great, 
but im a snob so wanted a real nice wax.lol hopefully now my powerlock and SR will be all ill need and i can stop spending money on products. cheers andy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Bouncers Satsuma Rock should be good or Vics red


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> has anyone tried rubbishboys juiced edition?


Yes - its a very easy to use wax, smells wonderful, lasted alright on my car too... but I prefer the Rubbish Boys Original edition, its less refined but I got a bit more durability from it and it truly felt unique and special and "made for me".


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd probably recommend Swissvax Shield for a great all rounder.


I'll have to agree. Very easy to work with, which is key IMO, looks are good and 1 layer will give you over 5 months, if the prep is done properly. Just a good performer in every aspect.

BoS looks really good and 'wet' but wont use it on something parked outside/driven every day. It's a show wax, not a DD product.

I can't exactly remember how old this application was at the time I took the photo, but I think it was 5 months. It did over 6 months before beginning to fade away on the lower parts of the car:










Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## SDMDChris (Jan 11, 2013)

x2 for SV Shield


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

just my luck on the day it arrives!!! as irrelevant as it is, smells real nice


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool pic tho. Hope you enjoy it, looking forward to the write up.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

duras glaze as mentioned before on this thread 

unprotected panel 









proctected side









was absoutly peeing it down but massive diffrance with only one coat and you can see the shine differance

awsome stuff and still after 4 weeks looks the same

enjoy the satsuma wax need to try some bouncers stuff !


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Great choice with bouncers, and the durus above looks great:thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

couple more duras piks 
unproctected








proctected









let us know how the satsuma rock is


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

will let u all know soon as i can.
just tried it on my fridge, lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the smell strong from the wax ?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Is the smell strong from the wax ?


yep really strong but not overpowering. the wife thinks im mad as i keep getting friends to smell it. melts under a fingertip pretty much instantly too


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Deegan1979 :thumb: would you say it's quite a oily wax then, great picture above, a match made me heaven there, orange wax and Orange paint to apply on :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome Pic of the Satsuma Rock, snowbound :thumb:

Thx for posting it up - and for sniffing the wax... bit like a packet of pringles > Once you've popped, you can't stop :lol:

:wave:

J


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Deegan1979 :thumb: would you say it's quite a oily wax then, great picture above, a match made me heaven there, orange wax and Orange paint to apply on :thumb:


lol yep id say its nice n oily. and the bit i tried on my fridge just kept spreading and spreading! cant wait to get it on the car, i may be seeking friends with big warm garages over the weekend as i gotta try it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> lol yep id say its nice n oily. and the bit i tried on my fridge just kept spreading and spreading! cant wait to get it on the car, i may be seeking friends with big warm garages over the weekend as i gotta try it


Nice one Deegan :thumb: thanks for taking your time to post to me, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Awesome Pic of the Satsuma Rock, snowbound :thumb:
> 
> Thx for posting it up - and for sniffing the wax... bit like a packet of pringles > Once you've popped, you can't stop :lol:
> 
> ...


thats a good way to some up the smell, it arrived this afternoon and i must have smelt it a good 10 times so far, kinda looks like a sorbet too, mmmm
if it looks as good as it smells this will be my keeper wax, hoping it compliments the cars colour too.
ive never been so excited by a new product, thanks for making it sir!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

pik of the fridge ?? haha or it never happened


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Moggytom said:


> pik of the fridge ?? haha or it never happened


oh it happened, only its stainless steel, cant really tell where its been applied, only on a small area tho as i dont wanna waste it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Awesome Pic of the Satsuma Rock, snowbound :thumb:
> 
> Thx for posting it up - and for sniffing the wax... bit like a packet of pringles > Once you've popped, you can't stop :lol:
> 
> ...


hi jay, not sure if ull see this but id like to ask a few questions about my new baby (SR)
id like to apply a few coats but dont want to lose the slight mettalic pearlescent effect of my paint, have u any idea on how many layers to apply for the beat look and durability, also will durability be affected by applying a glaze such as amigo or RMG. beforehand?
lastly, i always like to use a Quick detailer after washing, will i need to with this?
and if so have u any idea of one what wont change the look or water behaviour?
cheers


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

satsuma photo:argie:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> satsuma photo:argie:


chance would be a fine thing, cars covered in snow


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> hi jay, not sure if ull see this but id like to ask a few questions about my new baby (SR)
> id like to apply a few coats but dont want to lose the slight mettalic pearlescent effect of my paint, have u any idea on how many layers to apply for the beat look and durability, also will durability be affected by applying a glaze such as amigo or RMG. beforehand?
> lastly, i always like to use a Quick detailer after washing, will i need to with this?
> and if so have u any idea of one what wont change the look or water behaviour?
> cheers


:wave:

If the paintwork is in good condition, I'd just wash it down then apply 2 layers direct of SR > It won't lose the metallic fleck, in fact SR is a bit of a fleck popper in it's own right. For best durability then straight to paint.

I have used glazes underneath in SR testing, done very well over Lime Prime or AF tripple - also with older products i.e Red Moose it came out looking very well. > As with an LSP, it's durability can be affected by what products are underneath it. It's just a case of how often you would wax the car really.

Re QD, I tend just to wash down with good wax balanced shampoo - again either BTBM or Lather, then just dry the car off, it will keep it looking good. If you do use an afterwash QD, as long as the QD is mild and not an enhanced product ( that could change behaviour ) then it will look good from that point.

:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> :wave:
> 
> If the paintwork is in good condition, I'd just wash it down then apply 2 layers direct of SR > It won't lose the metallic fleck, in fact SR is a bit of a fleck popper in it's own right. For best durability then straight to paint.
> 
> ...


cool thanks, currently using maxi suds2 so ill get some BTBM and ill ditch my meguiars QD'ers as ones carnuba and the others polymer.
only need to decide if i should glaze now, i do it more as it makes me think the finish looks a bit better but its proberbly just in my head. may test it with and without glaze to see
thanks for the help


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> :wave:
> 
> If the paintwork is in good condition, I'd just wash it down then apply 2 layers direct of SR > It won't lose the metallic fleck, in fact SR is a bit of a fleck popper in it's own right. For best durability then straight to paint.
> 
> ...


Bouncer, are there any specific QD's you would recommend that would work with SR. I'm interested in trying some SR and pleased to know that it works well over Lime Prime but I always like to use a QD after washing - it just makes me feel better. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on QD. Thanks


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ DJ Red Mist Tropical does work well with SR :thumb:


----------

